#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Notes of IES/IAS Study Materials free download

## aharwargaurav

hi 

i have lots of almost notes of IES/IAS . if anyone want's it share gmail id so that i can share my google drive with them.


aharwargaurav  :(: 





  Similar Threads: Indian Engineering Services study materials for Materials and Components  in paper 1 Advanced Mechanics and Materials notes free download Data mining materials notes ebook free download rar Strenghts of materials notes ebook free download pdf Thermodynamics for materials lecture notes ebook free download pdf

----------


## pathrutdeepak

hey pls share it with me...ma mail id-pathrutdeepak@<a href="http://www...om......thanks in advance

----------


## pathrutdeepak

hey i need those materials kindly share with me........ ma mail id-pathrutdeepak[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com     thanks in advance :(nod):

----------


## singhkaushal

hey buddy ,
i need those material ,can you pls share wth me on my id kkumarsi ngh93[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.
thanking you..

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

hey buddy ,
i need those material ,can you pls share wth me on my id kkumarsi ngh93[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.
thanking you..

----------


## rosery

heyy hii.. i need those materials so kindly mail them to my id which is- 91.geet.yadav[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## coolamit

hi sir..can u send me me the study materials..on my mail id---  coolamit.kumar14[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rahul.messi

hey
it would be nice of you to share the material

my id is :- ra.temp[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].in

THANK YOU

----------


## kartik2412

kartikkpatel2006[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## MANVENDRA CHAUHAN

i need that stuff my id is manvendra132[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## anoop3001

I NEED OF THESE MATERIAL PLS SEND IT ON srivastava.anoop2012[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thankyou

----------


## Mitrananda Nm

iam very glad to see ur kindness and helping nature.i hope u wil send me the mail as soon as possible and other related booksand materials for gate and ies.thanking u in advance .my mail id is nm.mitrananda[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bk2032

ey pls share it with me...ma mail id-bk4071[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENT...om......thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

ey pls share it with me...ma mail id-bk4071[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENT...om......thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

hey i need those materials kindly share with me........ ma mail id-bk4071 @gmail.com for electrical branch thanks in advance

----------


## vineet_rdb

I Need ,my id is vineet.rdb[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## piyushlpn

why donot u upload it to medifire and give us the link..it would easy for all..

----------


## sandeep.rcn

Can u please send the materials to sandeep.rcn[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

Thanks in advance

----------


## Adi007

bro can u give me  notes of IES/IAS ....i need them 
thanks in advance
email: adi00762[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vijji347

Hi can you please share it
my mail id is vijji347.akurathi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------

Hi can you please share it
my mail id is vijji347.akurathi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------

Hi can you please share it
my mail id is vijji347.akurathi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------

Hi can you please share it
my mail id is vijji347.akurathi @gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## vijji347

Hi can you please share it
my mail id is vijji347.akurathi @gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## aakash01

Pls send to aiya.aakash[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Supriya0921

Hey..my id is supriya0921[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com, please share your study material.

----------


## VINAY0601

SEND ME AT   vinay.patel1993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vishwaraj

Hi, share the notes at Vishrajengg123[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## manisms

please send me ies notes at email: 007pankaj.negi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## apoorv bhadoriya

kindly share the notes my email id is apoorv.mitsgwl[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## murari

mlodwal92[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com   for mechanical

----------


## ashishuecu

hey i'm sakshi..
i need these notes n i'm also preparing for the same. so plz share it with me.
my mail id is sakshibpl23[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## anopsingh

I need these notes my id anuknwr[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bnandhu

could u pls send for me... my mail id bnandhu24civil[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sairamabc

i too need sairamraccha[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vn2013bnk

sachin.k619[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com plz  send me.....thanxss

----------


## gopal9199221059

yar agar mechanical ka ies preparation ke liye study material hai to plz send my mail id gopalrokstar1232gmail.com

----------


## gunnie

risky.jatt.gunni[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## srinu976

share with me my gmail cnu.sree7[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sachin khandhar

hi,
can you share with me please?
my mail-id is sachin.khandhar12[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

thanks

----------


## saisarath151

hi friend This is my first post with u
Thanks in advance for sharing the information
My email id : saisarath151[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mohit0009

helllooo..plzz send mee these notes... email id:- mathematicsgarg0009[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com... thanks a lottt

----------


## tkpietersen

please send me the material at tkpietersen@gmal.com

----------


## pankugeleya

hey plz share with me .. my gmail id is pankugeleya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com...n i m froom eee guy so if u hav good link for preparation for gate, ies ..that also mail me plz...n thanku in advance..
.

----------


## sanjaygautam

hey i need those materials kindly share with me. my email id is *er.sanjaygautam**@gmail.com*

Thanks in advance

----------


## akrram

share it with me buddy at eternal.deniedchild[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## VishalShinde

hi,Please send the study material to meShinde.vishal91[MENTION=183148]gma....com....Thanks...

----------


## sunilsuthar

please send ur material on..
sutharsunil1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ksinghal464

my id: ksinghal464[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## 9718021730

hey i need those materials kindly share with me........ ma mail [email]id-mohitsharma22may@gmail .com thanks in advance :(nod):

----------


## saisarath151

please share me at saisarath151[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## parag matondkar

plz send me *Notes of IES/IAS Study Materials of mechanical engg on 18parag133[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com....thank u......*

----------


## amitpd

plz send me amitps025[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mohii

i want ias book my mail is tamilmohii[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## PaRDhaaN

sir plz share   wid me  yagyapandit0001[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. thanks a ton

----------


## sunita bhamboo

hey... :(happy):  plz send me notes of ies for electronics& communication branch .....mah id is sksunita778[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com 
thnq in advance... :):

----------


## PravinKalake

pravin.kalake[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## khalil626262

khalil626262[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com            
thanks

----------


## Mukeshmahakalkar

Swapmukesh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.. Pls send that as soon as posible..

----------


## PaRDhaaN

hey share wid me at yagyapandit0001[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## jeetu raj

Plz share ur notes with me. My id is jeetendra.raj83[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com Thanks in advance

----------


## balu23008

hey can u pls share...my email id is balu23008[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.Thanks in Advance

----------


## vijaiviji

Please share to my email id vijaipec[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## dagaderaghuveer

i want IAS notes my gmail id is raghuveerdagade[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## saipratheek

please send to venkatapratheek9090[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thank q all

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 PM ----------

please send to venkatapratheek9090[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com . :(: thank q

----------


## UDAY KUMAR REDDY MADURU

please send to these ids [email]uday18.upa@gmail  .com & chinnaboinasaikrishna.iiit @gmail  .com

----------


## sujitha.pillai

Hi,
Please do send the materials to the gmail id : sujithaspillai[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.

Thanks & Regards,
Sujitha S Pillai

----------


## saisarath151

please share it with my drive saisarath151[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## aakash01

pls send those notes at aiya.aakash[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ganta

plese go thorgh this website seen updates

----------


## ganta

plz go through this web site your get notes of IES/IAS study material

----------


## ganta

yours get all information about IES plz go through this kkkk

----------


## navneet kumar suman

plz send on anshu.suman1144@gma
il.com

----------


## ZAZS3461

Hi Pls share the material with me 

My mail id :- abhiyum[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

Thanks

----------


## jay08740

can u please send the materials on jnarkhede21[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## krik hi

hi, i need this material, kindly share it with me...................mail id- krik420[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vijaiviji

vijaipec[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vikascha123

vikascha123[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].co.in

----------


## abhishekraghuwanshiji

hi i want all of your notes, my email id is abhishekraghuwanshiji[MENTION=183148...[/MENTION].com
please reply asap
thankyou....

----------


## poornachandra.b

Thanks for giving study material .it is very use full

----------


## shubhamnagori

Please Share Notes to me.My email Id is nagoriss[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.
Thanks

----------


## priteshguptaa

please send it to me
i'm from ECE branch

PM me at priteshguptaa[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sunam saha

sunam.in1991[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kokilak78

please send that notes to my email id
                                                                 kokila78[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
please please and thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------

please send me to that notes to my email ID
                                                              kokilak78[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
please please

----------


## kokilak78

please send your notes to me onkokilak78[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vishu.v

hey send me..at v.vishakha22[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thank u

----------


## eshuv

satanbharat[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Sunu rathore

please send me   my id is 'sunilbilara[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com'

----------


## anuragnegi

hello sir...i need these study materials...plzz share my id s anuragnegi09[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sai chandra kathi

hi could plz send me the material

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

hi could plz send me the material to schandra077[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Gopalam

Pls send to this mail
gopal.vanapalli[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## annmarybasil

can u pls send me on annmary231991[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nanthu5925

Hi frd,
I need IES preparation materials. so can you plz send me to my mail id ...my id is nanthu.dce[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## akmpa

he buddy I need all your material for IES/IAS pls mail me ur link on akmpa4ktr[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENT...o[/MENTION].in     Thanks Amit kumar

----------


## venkdeshenjoy

pls send to me my mail id venkdeshjoy[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## ranjancj

Please mail it ranjanthomasgnanaoli[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## milan01

mpprajapati07[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  plz ..make it availble
 :(bow):  :(bow):

----------


## raghuveer seervi

raghuveer.s.bhayal.jklu112gmail.com

----------


## anees ahmad

hi,
i need those material ,can you pls share wth me on my id anees.lpu[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Shailendra Arya

hey please send me IAS material on shailarya01[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.

----------


## bhura

hey buddy please send this notes on farhanahmed698[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com urgent.and finally thanks in advanced buddy you did a really nice job for all aspirants.

----------


## sujeetyadav

my email id is: sudeshkmr16[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. Send me the notes of IES,GATE.

----------


## abhishekraghuwanshiji

Hi plz share your notes with me. My gmail id is: abhishekraghuwanshiji[MENTION=183148...[/MENTION].com.......
thankyou......

----------


## prasad100058

Pls share the notes with me too.... my mail id is  pbmstar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com     thanx in advance !!! :-) :-D

---------- Post added at 07:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

Pls share the notes with me too.... my mail id is  pbmstar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com     thanx in advance !!! :-) :-D

----------


## arpitora

pls share the notes on bsnlora[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
it would be great of u to do so.. 
thanx..

----------


## rakesh1

heyy bro...i also want that notes....my email id is rakesh.baviskar2010[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## palatlsutnga

palatlds[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## curiousanuj20

pls send it to me...its so kind of u..
my id is :- anujkumarabes18[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## prshntjkhr

plz share ..parshant2012[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sandip patell

Thank You For providing these notes.Please share it on sandy747147[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## venkatakarthik

i wnat notes for all subjects of ies please send me

---------- Post added at 09:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------

my mail id is venkatakarthik85[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## aksblast

I would be more than greatful if you can share GDrive with me at aksblast[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shivamlko

pls pls send it to me my id is shivamlko82[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com   or   shivammech8[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:10 PM ----------

pls send me to shivamlko82[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com 

thanks in advance....

----------


## magnet410

g.c.mishra1988[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## palatlsutnga

palatlds[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shashi5841

shashiprof[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Zampradeep

Zampradeep[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## gothi chirag

hi.. I need that material plz send this material to my id  chiraggothi11[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Chetan Sharma91

hi please share it my mail id chetansharma2048[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## logakarsh

please email on my id 
logakarsh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kartik010

hi sir..can u send me me the study materials..on my mail id---kartikagrawal010[MENTION=183148...[/MENTION].com.......

----------


## ankitkr09

hii bro plz my id is ankitkr09[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. plz send me the notes

----------


## bhaskar92

bhaskarlavakumar1992[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com... pls share those notes i need it...

----------


## veer raj

sr pls i needs yr notes of ies me branch for preperationof ies exam..thank u sr..

----------


## hsingh1994

_harendrasingh1994[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com_

----------


## sathiyasaurabhsaurabh

sathiya.saurabh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------

sathiya.saurabh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## SRUJANSINGHJADON

Hi . I need this material. My id srujan.jadon[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. Thanks in advance

----------


## dummygamer9

Hi mate thanks for sharing the materials ur having... do share with me..
at sivasree9[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com or sivasree04[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com..

Thanks in advance...

----------


## devashish rathore

Can u please send the materials to devashish.mech.2014[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thank u advance

----------


## bitmkumar

PLZ SHARE ON MY MAIL............My email id is kumarrohitraj6565[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rajeev276307

rajeev276307[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ullas5

my email id 101ec00238[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
plz send this to me .
thanks

----------


## soni200888

hey buddy ,
i need those material ,can you pls share wth me on my id deepak.soni607[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanking you..

----------


## subham_1992

subhamkumar390[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].complease send me IES ECE STUDY MATERIAL

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

subhamkumar390[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].complease send me IES ECE STUDY MATERIAL

----------


## shifan

Hi buddy, please share the the material with me too. My email Id is shifanoorulain[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rajni kanth

rakshasa.ra1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks in advance

----------


## Anita bairagi

Hiiii... can u send some  IES & gate study material.....
...anitabharatbairagi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## abhiroop aditya

my gmail i.d. is abhiroop.aditya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com plz send me notes give the names of books i reffered

----------


## anuj117711

here is my email id:anuj1177[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  ,pls share it...


 :(happy): 

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

plz send to my email id:anuj1177[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## k.kamei

can't able to download. plz help...

----------


## ronakdesai2001

hi, can you please send that material on my email...thanks very much

ronakdesai2001[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bhanu1991

Hey can you send me the material. contact.bhanu17[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## NanjundaM

mail id is nanju0000[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com can share ?

----------


## Sritesh

hey buddy.....send me the material at singh.ritesh629[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com...

----------


## RCSR352

hiii......i need IES materials regarding general studies and english ,....pls share it RCSR352[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com....

thanks in advance

----------


## sohan2902

Can u please send the materials to this email id : sohan2902[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks in advance

----------


## pawangautam

pawangautamgo93[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## neharika jayani

plz share it with me too... my id is nicks.jyani[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Atulpawar

HEY , THANKS FOR HELPING ME IN ADVANCE PLS SHARE WITH ME MY EMAIL ID IS atulpaw12[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## AJNAIN

Hey , Please share with ajnain10[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com   thanks in advance

----------


## ishtiyaq

I am preparing for RRB Section Engineer. I want electrical notes or any Electrical objectve book in PDF. My email id is ishti.raza[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. Kindly mail it.

----------


## raghunadhareddy

plz snd that to me anudeepb8[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## avinashbee

pls share the material with me my email id is avinashbeevarghese[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## aharwargaurav

IES notes or IAS clear it with Branch ..
So that i can easily help u ..

----------


## heena mundra

1.heenamundra[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## gnxtsuperstar

hey i also need that.....my gmail id is....pankaj1king1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## manish261091

hi.........I need IES/IAS study materials.Please send me on my email id priyasaha276[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com                                                                                     thanks in advance

----------


## prakash.maratham

please share it with me my email id is prakashmc2[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## jagadeesh polamreddy

hello sir,will u plzz send me the files of IES(ME) to my email i.e., pjagadeesh8[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mohitagrwl

send me ies notes or any study material....my id mohitaggarwal1992[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thanks

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------

send me ies notes or any study material....my id mohitaggarwal1992[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thanks

----------


## Amitvishwakarma

Send to this  gmail id  amitv094[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.... :):

----------


## sourav ranjan paul

pls share it with me,        nespondingsourav[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Arvindlaw

please share @ arvind.lingwal[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].cim

----------


## pawanbit

plese share it at pawanbit11[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Sunita Ghadge

hii....it wud b really helpful if u can share it....my emailid is.....sunigh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

Regards
Sunita Ghadge

----------


## Adharsh Rs

hi sir, i also need the materials, could you please send the same to my mail:  adha90[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Mohammed Keafeel Sheriff

Hey, i need the material. please share with me also. My id : keafeel[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  Thanks in advance.

----------


## ashu4star

please send me the notes ashraf_shaikh7[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## kiran m s

Can u please send the materials to kiranms24[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION] .comThanks in advance

----------


## nitamkumar tayade

monutayade[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
I want that IES/IAS notes please.

----------


## kamal0

hey buddy plz share it with maneet76321[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.                 thank you

---------- Post added at 01:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 AM ----------

hey buddy plz share it with maneet76321[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. & thank you

----------


## ajitrt143

pdjadhav22[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

this is my mail id pls share on it.

thank you

----------


## s2vikas

pls send the notes to m2vikas1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bitmkumar

kumarrohitraj6565[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].co plz help me thank u

----------


## Anupkri592

hey pls share it with me...my mail id anupkri.592[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com    thanks in advance

----------


## manikaanta

Please Br send me that manidaram[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

please,,,,.....
Dont forgot to send,thanks in advance..

----------


## ananthu2042

pls share with me...my email id is ananthu007krishnan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------

pls share with me...ananthu007krishnan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## avijeet dubey 10

sir please send your important collection of notes foe IAS/IES at contactavijeetdubey[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## dh2014

Hi I also need those My id is dc111993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------

Hi I also need those My id is dc111993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## the sun

anilrothre91[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## SMRITIRKMANIA

Hey,i need those materials...thnx in advance...my email id-srkalita1992[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 06:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------

Hey,i need those materials...thnx in advance...my email id-srkalita1992[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## aashoo17

please share it with me: aashoo17[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## satyargukt142

My mail id satyargukt142[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mayasuresh

pls send for me... my email id mayandisuresh94[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## yachika

pls share the ies material on my id rinku.takkar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks

----------


## bitmkumar

my mail is kumarrohitraj6565[MENTION=183148]gma..............plz send me material

----------


## Nikhilnayak17

I need this material plz fwd to nikhilnayak17[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thanks in advance

----------


## Rupa117

please send to my email................'findprupa11[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com'

----------


## saurabhsoni828

send me saurabhsoni828[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## anvesha12

bless1292[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:36 AM ----------

bless1292[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nelsonprabhu

Sir,can u plz send me the materials.Bcoz i m need of it.ma gr8ful thanks n advance.id:nelsonprabhu2[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## tamiltour

can u pls share me the link at tamiltour007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vijay261

sir plz share with me

----------


## kishoreabhi

:(clap):  :(clap):

----------


## kalanchiya

pls share IES material with kalanchiya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nishanth sb

nishanthsb1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com                 pls send the materials(ias/ies) to this it will be very helpful

----------


## Bhanu1707

hey can anyone above share the material with me, contact.bhanu17[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## agarwalrajat724

please share it with me my email id: agarwalrajat724[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## divyaruhi

hey i need those materials kindly share with me... my id divyanani[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

hey i need those materials kindly share with me.my mail id z divyanani41[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bappa92

I need those IAS study-materials.pls send me those.my email--arunavaparui[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com .thanks in advance.

----------


## Rajat jangra

please share....rajatjangra007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## VishalShinde

Please share the notes 
shinde.vishal91[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## subeh singh

subehsingh11[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com iam from electrical branch so sir plz send all notes from same branch

----------


## Shilpaa

Hi,
please send it to shilpa[MENTION=134599]technofab[/MEN...ngineering.com..

----------


## karthik1491

i am really in need of this material my email id - karthik1491ram[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vaishali_bahl

Yaa I require the notes urgently please.... my id is er.vaishalibahl[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com...... thanx a lot in advance...

----------


## hr sunil

please send me sir the IES notes for ME stream. my E-mail id is:- sunil.bairwahr[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com .

----------


## ankitkr09

hii sir please send the notes at ankitkr09[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## godrupak

hey,
I need study material for IES so please send me on gawade.rupak[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kirann413

can you please send the material to kirann413[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 07:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------

can you please send me the ECE material to kirann413[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vimal parmar

Sir , 

Please send me the material on.  Vimalparmar0029[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bhuvaneshponnan

hey please share drive with me bhuvaneshponna[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## naveen19bala

Hi 
Can u Share the material ?? My mail id is bala19naveen[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## amanbhartiya

my gmaill id is yourdostaman[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com..thanx in advance...

----------


## RaneP

my email I'd friend raneprathamesh97[MENTION=183148]gmai...ON].com.Thanks in advance  :): 

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

my stream mechanical raneprathamesh97[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## srkkool786

hey.. can you plz send to srkkool[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

thanks....   :):

----------


## vipul jngec

vipuljngec[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  plz give as earliest as possible....thanks alot

----------


## babaiwins

my id is arindamp777[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com .


thank you  :):

----------


## Ishu93

Please send the material at simplyakanksha93[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## pankajbadsiwal

Plz  sir ,share this with me here is my mail id - pankajbadsiwal[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

nd thAnks in advance......

----------


## RAJAN KUMAR YADAV

please send the materials to RJN.YADAV[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].COM

----------


## gaurav6805

share the IES mechanical material...on    GAURAV6805[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].COM

----------


## hrshtaverma

hrshtaverma92[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
pls share

----------


## madhurjya9

johnydepp9333[MENTION=183148]gmail[/..............plz share

----------


## Sarath.ece85

Hello thank U in Advance then this is my gmail Id : _Sarath.ece85[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com_

----------


## Hitesh2708

Please Share the link
hiteshgarg5050[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## Sufirakesh

Plz send on this id sufi.rakesh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com .,......

----------


## Vignesh Rajhamanicgam

vigneshr1993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com can u sent me to this mail id . thanks in advance

----------


## dhruvfar07

Hey plz share with me  ...
my gmail id :- Dhruvfar07[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vikas.2793

my mail id is vikas.2793[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shobha_1983

Hi,Pls send me all the notes relating to IES-Electrical and my mail ID is ratnashobha[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.Thanks in advance

----------


## nssnit

Please share with me " singh.nitin512[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com "

----------


## vikas.2793

vikas.2793[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## tarungoelfeb

Hey Boss! I belong to ECE so please if u can share with me :(whew): my mail id is "tarungoel.com[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"

----------


## lilyd

hey please can you share the notes? send it to lilydas29[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## surabhi dhotre

Hi, Suekha.... From Electrical dept..I need ies/gate for the preparation...so plz mail me to this is..989surekhadhotre[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com....

----------


## nit.esh

kindly share it with me my gmail id is knarendra987[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.  :P:  thanks in advance

----------


## deepu7708

please share the notes thankyou...
*deepu.ashish12[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## Chanakya Mekala

Yes I want those materials my friend. My mail id is chanakya.mekala[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## colourmp3

please be send my id jagadeeshwer.mech[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## uday shekhar

plzz send Mech. engg. books
my ID- uday.shekhar[MENTION=552702]HOTMAIL[/MENTION].com
     THANKS

----------


## nshefeek

nshefeek[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thank You

----------


## krish2430

plz  krish2430[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## jaya

share this with me my mail id:jayaseelan39[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  :(mm):

----------


## sreenivasuluc4

hey my email id is sreenivasuluc4[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## GECARAHUL

CAN U PLZ SEND THE MATERIAL TO ME ALSO MY EMAIL ID IS rahulmahajan6161[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Atulpawar

Hi thanks to help us my gmail acc. is atulpaw1993[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com pls share with me...

----------


## kar25sumit

Please share the mechanical enng part with me  :(hi): .......my email id - 
kar88sumit[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## divya kaja

hey i need those pls mail them all i belongs to ecmy mail id is divyakaja7[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## pareshshah

plz send on my mail id 
pareshshahbaps123[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## anoopdubey27

Please share my email id is anoopdubey27[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vkr007

vinod.kr.y007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sks100

sujit.27sharma[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sakthivel subramaniyam

i want gate and IES study material. any one pls send at civilengineer707[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## MUKESH.R

brother i need notes IES/IAS could you please send it to my mail id
dynamechmukesh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## aunnestraj94

can u please share those notes to aunnestraj94[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rahul jaiswal55

i need emi notes for ies prep..plz send me on my email id- rahulguru5544[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## adi6190

buddy please share with aditya.cena619[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 05:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------

buddy please share with aditya.cena619[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 AM ----------

buddy please share with aditya.cena619[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Prashant46

please send to me I need itPrashantpotdar0046[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ranjancj

I want materials for IAS and IES Mechanical Engineering and my email id is ranjanthomasgnanaoli[MENTION=183148]...img" />.Thanks in Advance.

----------


## namami

i want electrical notes please share it with me my id was iamkingindream[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## colourmp3

i want gate mechanical materials to provide me and my mail id is jagadeeshwer.mech[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Ajay Kumar J

hi sir..can u send me me the study materials(bsnl jto)..on my mail id---Akajay021[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Ayush Basak

Hello..Can you share it with me? my google id is ayushbasak[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vishnuvikas

please send materials TO ravikirankart[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## RengaPradeep

hi gaurav, can you share the i.e.s. notes at renga.pradeep01[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
with regards,
R.Pradeep

----------


## shivkant

hii
plz send it to me at shiv.anpara[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanks

----------


## kkanth89

I need them plz mail them to krishnakanth1432[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com ..

Thanks  in  advance  :): 

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------

I need them plz mail them to krishnakanth1432[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com ..

Thanks  in  advance  :):

----------


## arunvinay

I need materials, my id is arun.dbe[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sairam1888

can u please share to me my email id is -  kvsdcharan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Shriraksha

naikshriraksha497[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nec_eie_vicky11

balakv.krishna11[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
share it with me too please....
thanks

----------


## Vasanthi Machiraju

hi ... brother

Can u plz share me the IES study material.............my mail id : honney.vasanthi03[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Vasanthi Machiraju

hi.....brother...

can u plz share me IES study material....my mail id :- honney.vasanthi03[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sri ram nene

i need these notes please share with me ,id is kav.kav.ks[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## goru04

goru2907[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Vonus

send it to me on vijeta231995[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## stuartinsandeep

mailsrt90[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shiva kumar varma

please share the material with me also my id-d.shivakumar12[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com and thank u in advance  :):

----------


## moada

hello 

this is govind and i would like to download the  study material and email id is govind.sarkar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.

thanks

----------


## suri251

hi i want electrical ies notes if u have please forward to suri251[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Pranav Damodaran

hello .please send me the link for the notes on pranavd07[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com 
thanks in advance !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yogeshkumararya

hi sir..can u send me me the study materials..on my mail id-yogeshkumararya56[MENTION=183148]...].com.....thnx sir for t
his help....

----------


## er.poonamraj

Hello, sir i desperately want ur notes.. As i m preparing for 2015 exam. My id is er.poonamraj[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Bhargava Rao

he please send to my mail bhargav665[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thank you.

----------


## preetisharma196

Plzz share with me....my email id is-- "preetisharmaa13[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"

----------


## ramuchilakamarri

Hi Gaurav,
please do share with *ramu.chilakamarri[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com* .
thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

Hi Gaurav,
please do share with *ramu.chilakamarri[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com* .
thanks in advance.

----------


## rohit-rk

hey their would you please like share things .... im in need of...... advance thanx   this is my email id 

rkraghu1937[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## jatinphore

plz share it with  phorejatin[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vijay9476

Vijayrm194[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

Vijayrm194[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sadafmoin

> hi 
> 
> i have lots of almost notes of IES/IAS . if anyone want's it share gmail id so that i can share my google drive with them.
> 
> 
> aharwargaurav


  plz post me those note to email ksaira15[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## aclenx

send me pls .. here is my gmail argelyncreer.ac03[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com ty :-)

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------

hello  :-) i need a reviewer kan you sebd me on my email? argelyncreer.ac03[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## abhikjain

Dear Sir,
I am preparing for IES ESE 2015. Your notes will be really very helpful. Kindly send me the link at abhik.jain90[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## preetisharma196

I need these notes can u share that we me???  My email id is - preetisharmaa13[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## drjkr

hii frnd share IES notes of ece at this mail dhirajdrjkr[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Abhishumat Thakur

abhishumat18[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Would love to have IES  notes
ECE Branch

----------


## shaurya7671

Shaurya767[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. .. :): 
Thanks buddy.. :):

----------


## pratyush kumar chourasiya

prat2715[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vinodx16

vinodx16[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## tonuu

Plz provide it to me at rit007manit[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com   Thankss :):

----------


## sandeep89

please share with me sandeeppandey456[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## RajanSR

Bhaiyon koi mujhe bhi google drive ka link bhej do. My email ID is rsrsbiprep[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  :S:  :(clap):

----------


## biswaranjangarnaik

bg93inter[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

bg93inter[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## pawanbit

please send it to pawanbit11[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## aditi kar

plz, kindly snd me these materials to aditikar92[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## deepanmech

I want notec please share your google drive *deepanmech7[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------


## shamin149

shaminsplash29[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
i need ies/ias notes plz share

----------


## shamin149

hey buddy plz can u share materials with me, my mail shaminsplash29[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thanx in advance

----------


## raghavender.y

Hi i require ies material. my mail id raghavender.yalal[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shamin149

hey buddy can u please share the materials with me my email shaminsplash29[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanx in advance

----------


## sadafmoin

plz send me note at ksaira15[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## me rocks

plz sent it to *sarthakchikara[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com* n thanks

----------


## tarunj923

tarunj923[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Paritosh Kanojia

kanojiaparitosh[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## somnath13

i need ,my id is  somnathpatel.2010[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Vicky Chuke

I'm in third year mechanical...PLZ send me imp notes for IES exam on...vickychuke[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## praveendwn

hey i need those materials kindly share with me. My email is praveendhawan007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## donendraj

hey can you send me IES notes (mechanical) my gmail id is donendraj18[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## visheshkumar1611

hey my mail is visheshpradeepkumar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com, can u send me important notes for IES-mechanical stream.

Thanks

----------


## yogendraj

my mail id is -contect.civilrmec[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  
plz send me the link of your google drive.

----------


## shristy07

hey please send me notes of ies ece...at lisanoe02[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shubham424

send me too bro....email is ssiesian[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## lilyd

aliva.august20[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com please send the notes here.

----------


## tarunj923

tarunj923[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nishantengineer

hey faado engineer
I want the notes . my id-changethevision[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ABHISHEKNIKAM

abhinikam45[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## nnraju0852

sir , i want that material  so please send me to nnraju0852[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------

sir , i want that material  so please send me to nnraju0852[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## starzysprinkle

hey buddy,i need that materials can u send it to me sudheersatan.com[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------

hey buddy,i need that materials can u send it to me sudheersatan.com[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

thanks in advance

----------


## Yadav95krish

hey i need notes for ies mechanical engineering please send me on yadav95krishan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vijai19

you are doin a great work, keep it up, my mail id : vijaivj193[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## cutie996

please share on karanwadhwa88[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## rohiticeas2011

Dear Friend,
Greetings for the day

please share the details in rohiticeas2011[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

thanks alot
rohit kumar

----------


## subramaniamarun31

Hello there, 
 i am Arun Subramaniam.... it would be thankful if u could share those ies material.... my gmail id is arunworks31[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shesahav

adityapriyanshu91[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vbharath

Hi, I need both materials. Can you please mail to vbharath2468[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## santhosh gangala

plz send material to me santhugangala475[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## yusufr

yi786.yp[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## venkatesh336

i want your notes can u share it on venkateshgudivada001[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Chhote72

Please share with me nitc.chhote08[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Praveen688

Can u please sent it to praveenjames51[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## SATHISH

Send me a copy in driveMy mail id is rstsathish[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## master rohit

Plz send me ma id is :::::  trohit121[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com  thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx in advance :):  :):  :):

----------


## chetansoni

chetansoni889[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

thank you sir  :):

----------


## harshitnee

please mail to harshitmorgan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com please

----------


## mabid

plz mail me: muhammadabid4u[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## murugankanchi

sir, i am prepare for ies 2015 
please send the materials to murugakan[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Ashiqhussain

Yes plz sir.ashiqhussaingnamdhari[MENTION=18...[/MENTION].com

----------


## rajat.rana3555

plz share it with me... m,y gmail is rajat.rana355[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sudhakarj

Pls send the material for below mail ID.jsudhatech[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## kaiserpush1

Please send the notes to Google mail 
pkdgeoindia[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com and I will share with you my link on getting any online assignment in C, C++ and python and matlab

----------


## harish13

hello sir, i need engineersing service study material for electronics and communication this is my email id harishbabumscta[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## picassodude0

Sir I want these notes too, my email id is picassodude0[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.
Thanks in advance..

----------


## bindutesh

snd me to bindutesh[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].com

----------


## abhinavmx786

I need it..plz share..my email Isis: abhinavmx[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com..thanks in advance my Frnd..

----------


## abhilashajain19

Please share material with me jainabhilasha19[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bhargav mutyala

hey i need those materials..can u pls share it me...my id is bhargavmutyala778[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

                                                       THANK YOU

----------


## vijai19

vijaivj193[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com   thanks bro

----------


## sntshbb

hiii sir pls send me the notes my mail id santoshbabu509[MENTION=183148]gmail[...ON].com.thanks in advance......

----------


## aarbhi

Hi plz share these notes on aarbhichandi[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## 9412315342

Hi Friend

I have to prepare of IAS. Please provide me

----------


## Kajal18

please mail me for electrical branch neha.rpt24x7[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## soumya120

I NEED THOSE MATERIALS.MY E-MAIL ID-soumyaranjan307[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## bhaku

HI Sir, pls forward the mail yo bharath.kamtress[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.... thank you

----------


## Bhargava Rao

thank you for your reply. my mail id is- bhargav665[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. please forward the material to my mail. IF AVAILABLE GATE MECHANICAL MATERIAL ALSO. thank you in advance..

----------


## anupam09304

Dear,
It would be a great help If you could share the IES preparation material. My email is anupamsinghjaat[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. Thanking you in anticipation.

----------


## ajaykumarrocks

Sir please send me the notes of the ies exam .my gmail I'd is aishkar003[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## gulzar.ece

hey 
kindly share the study material and previous papers of IES E &T... email id is: ergulzarali[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com 

thankuuu  :):

----------


## gopuram07

pls help me by sharing the notes..for civil engineering (ies). my id is geektom.gopu[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vikascha123

vikascha123[MENTION=148141]yahoo[/MENTION].co.in

----------


## Geo Abraham

Kindly please forward to me 
my mail id is geo4137378[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
thanks in advance

----------


## salman danish Khan

*can u please send me notes For ..my id-honta001002[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com.
Thank YOu*

----------


## deepak19932000

hello sir
pls send notes on deepak19932000[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## vikrampatil

Plz provide l8nk

----------


## khola123

my gmail id is ajaykhola06[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com      sir plz provide me notes of electrical engineering

----------


## tushar bisen

can u mail me at abctushar.bisen[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## eee2506

systemengg61[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## pranjal boruah

> hi 
> 
> i have lots of almost notes of IES/IAS . if anyone want's it share gmail id so that i can share my google drive with them.
> 
> 
> aharwargaurav


I ll b very grateful if i get them.....pranjalrjc[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Mahir vhora

Hello sir plzz share    .       mahirvhora1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com 
Thxx sir

----------


## sudhanshu94

sshekhar.jha1994[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## abwc771

my email i.d:-abwc771[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com pls send ies/ias notes for mechanical engineering

----------


## anishtiwari241193

please provide notes my email is abhipriya241193[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sri

> hi 
> 
> i have lots of almost notes of IES/IAS . if anyone want's it share gmail id so that i can share my google drive with them.
> 
> 
> aharwargaurav


Hey gaurav,I'm srikant,preparing for IES and appearing gate 2016.If you have study material.Share with me on sharma.srikantcool[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## sameer91

Is there any whatsapp group  for  ies?
Please update my no. Is 951069129

----------


## tirupathirayudu

my mail id is tirupathirayudukommineni[MENTION=183...[/MENTION].com and please send materials to my mail  id and thanks in advance

----------


## MOHAMEDMANSURS

mohamedmansur,s007[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com pls give ur drop box

----------


## sanandan

My mail id is 'sanandansharma143[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com'

Thank you.

----------


## aavi yadav

Hi..sir plz send me ies study materials book and my mail.g.jyoti321[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com..
Thanks...

----------


## aavi yadav

Hi..sir plz send me ies study materials book and my mail.g.jyoti321[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com..
Thanks...

----------


## themoscowguy

Hi! I would like to go through your notes.Thanks. deepkumar94[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## techgeek

Sir please send me study material books my email is  techgeek.pb[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## techgeek

Sir please send me books n study material my email I'd is techgeek.pb[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## arnabnumb

I would really like your help.
Email ID: arnabnumb[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thanks  :):

----------


## tarun verma19

i need these notes,mail id tarunv480[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## yash 545

hey.  . .pls share it with me. . .my mailing adress "ysoni102[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"

----------


## ronak300

ronakmesariya[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## MEETAL KALANTRI

can u plz send the material to meetalkalantri4[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## hsunny1001

hsunny1001[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## praveencdm

hey i need those materials kindly share with me........ ma mail id praveencdmau[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## praveencdm

hey i need those materials kindly share with me........ ma mail id praveencdmau[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## MOHSHIN

my mail id is mohsinjec[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com plz send me mechanical engineering study materials .

thanks

----------


## ceo.kvgroup

arunradhakrishnankv[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## govindarajulub4

Sir plz forward to my mail id govindarajulub4[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thanking u sir

----------


## vinay

Hi Gaurav, 
I would appreciate if you share those materials with me. It will help me a lot. My mail id is knvinayvishnu1[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com. Thanks in advance

----------


## subramanian1996

can you share with me.. my email id is subramanian.rceg[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Rameel Khan

Need the notes....Can you please share it on
rameel225[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## mallala

Hi Gaurav,
My mail id is mallalasanthoshkumar[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
Thank You

Regards,
Santhosh

----------


## amanrock786

plzzz send me....rockaman314[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Harish Kidambi

Hi aharwargaurav,

Can you please send the material to harish.sreekanth[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

Thanks,
Harish K.

----------


## vivekdave

Hey i want IES Electrical engineering study materials, pls share it on vivek.g.dave[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thnk you

----------


## chandan dobhal

can you please share these notes with me, my email id is mechcpd[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com thank you

----------


## kaynath

> hi 
> i have lots of almost notes of IES/IAS . if anyone want's it share gmail id so that i can share my google drive with them.
> 
> 
> aharwargaurav


sir i really wanted study material for ies 
my gmail id sajes018[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## attique724

kindly send me on this id shiningemporium[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## shiva.sma

shiva.sma[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Nilesh kothavade

sir i really want ies electrical engg study materials pls  send my email id- nileshkothavade143@gmail.com

----------


## Swathi Priya Konala

Sir I want the notes for IES/IAS Please share this to th gmail    priyakonlaa97@gmail.com

----------


## nayanmohitkar

I need that material pls send me.
my mail id:
nayanmohitkar@gmail.com

----------


## maniteja492

Please if anyone has IES material for Electronincs and Telecommunications, Please mail me to maniteja21271@gmail.com

----------


## Ankush1597

ankush.kaushal1551997@gmail.com
and advance thanks for sharing  :):

----------


## kanti.bhushan

Hi buddy, 
Could you please share notes to kantibhushan708@gmail.com

Kanti

----------


## unPredictable_bhawesh

it will be very kind of you 
if u share your notes with me
btw i'm from mechanical

my id is bhawesh.kumar115@gmail.com 
thankew very much in advance  :):

----------


## SANDEEP_SHEKHAR

hi aharwargaurav ,
plz share ur notes with me sandeepiit1510@gmail.com

thanku very much.

----------


## surabhi.singh658

> sir i really wanted study material for ies 
> my gmail id sajes018[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com


please give me notes to surabhi.singh658@gmail.com

----------


## SANDEEP_SHEKHAR

if u find the notes,plz forward it to me at    sandeepiit1510@gmail.com

----------


## kamran hussain

ryan000786@gmail.com please share your notes .

----------


## Roy007

santoshroyd@gmail.com, IES Mechanical notes plz and IAS notes too. Thank You.

----------


## Anusha1308

Originally Posted by *aharwargaurav*
hi 

i have lots of almost notes of IES/IAS . if anyone want's it share gmail id so that i can share my google drive with them.


aharwargaurav  :(: 

Hi, Could you please share the drive link with me as well.. mailid is anushak224@gmail.com

----------

